# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Metodë e re për vjetërsinë e artefakteve

## fegi

Publikuar: 28.06.2011 -
Dallas, 28 qershor - Vërtetimi preciz i vjetërsisë së artefakteve nuk është as punë e lehtë e as pa rrezik. Metoda më e shpeshtë është përcaktimi i vjetërsisë me metodë radiokarbonike, kur një pjesë e materialit fillimisht pastrohet me acid të fortë e më pas digjet, shkruan revista Archealogy. Me këtë rast, dyoksid karboni lirohet në akcelator, i cili mat rënien e nivelit të radioaktivitetit të karbonit 14 - C14. Sa më shumë që bie niveli i karbonit, artefakti është më i vjetër. Por tash 20 vjet kimisti Marin Row nga Universiteti i Teksasit po hulumton një metodë joinvazive për vërtetimin e vjetërsisë së artefakteve. Me metodën e tij, gjësendi vendoset në një hapësirë të vakuumuar ku lëshohet gazi hibrid. Më pas vë plazmën e gazit të jonizuar elektrik i cili në mënyrë selektive heq nga gjësendi mostrat e karbonit. 

Kjo është njësoj sikur të digjet ngadalë një mostër me qëllim që të oksidohet sipërfaqja sa për të nxjerrë dyoksid karbonin, ka sqaruar Row. Në fund të vitit të kaluar ky shkencëtar ka përmirësuar metodën e tij që të mund të aplikohet edhe tek fashat egjiptiane për mumufikim. Deri tani këtë metodë e ka aplikuar në dru, lëkurë kafshësh, eshtra mumiesh dhe guaska. 

Arkeologët kanë mirëpritur zbulimin e kësaj metode për të cilën ky është njëri ndër zbulimet më të rëndësishme të decenies së fundit në fushën e arkeologjisë.  Menjëherë ata kanë thënë se një metodë e tillë mund të aplikohet për përcaktimin e vjetërsisë së eshtrave të indianëve amerikanë, të cilët nuk lejojnë që mbetjet mortore të të parëve të tyre të dëmtohen.

----------


## fegi II

A janë gamilet prova që Bibla nuk është e saktë?
Gamilet përmenden në historitë bibilike që përfshijnë Abrahamin, Jozefin dhe të tjerë personazhe të famshme.
Por arkeologët thonë se kanë zbuluar prova se këto kafshë janë zbutur shumë më vonë nga sa përmenden në Bibël.
Ata pretendojnë se një gjë e tillë sfidojnë librin e shenjtë si një dokument historik.
Profesroët Erez ben-Yosef dhe Lidar Sapir-Hen nga Universiteti i Tel Avivit kanë përdorur radiokarbonjane-gamilet-prova-qe-bibla-nuk-eshte-e-sakte/in për të identifikuar se kur gamilet e zbutura mbërriten në këtë vend.
Ata zbuluan se gamilet erdhen në këtë vend në shekullin e 9-të para Krishtit, jo në shekullin e 12-të siç ishte menduar më parë.
Autorët e studimit thonë se ardhja e gamileve në këtë rajon ka një rëndësi shumë të madhe ekonomike dhe sociale.
Por në Bibël përmendet se Abrahami, Jakobi e të tjerë i kanë ngarë gamilet që 2000-1500 vjet Para krishtit.
Mendohet se fillimisht gamilet janë zbutur në gadishullin Arabik.
Skeletet më të vjetra të gamileve të zbutura janë zbuluar në Aravah, përgjatë kufirit mes Jordanisë dhe Izraelit.
http://www.lajmeflash.net/

----------


## fegi II

Statya romake munde te jete kopje e mevonshme
Simboli i qytetit  të  famshme të lashtë ROM mund të ketë qenë prodhuar në Mesjetë
Kete e pretendon një grup i shkencëtarëve italianë të cilët ekzaminuan skulpturën më të vjetër të njohur për të maskuar si themeluesi i qytetit Romulus dhe Remus është ushqyer me gji nga një ujkonje
gjate  kohes antike ujkonja- ujkesha ishte simbol per qytetin
Burime ne Antik gjithashtu përmenden  disa skulptura me këtë motiv . 
Ujkonja në Capitoline e Museut në Rom ka datuar më parë deri ne vitet 500 para Krishtit, por keto te dhena jan vënë në pikëpyetje
Tashmë disa vjet me parë kane prezentuar  një studim të cilët thonë se ai mund të ketë qenë prodhuar në vitin 1200 e, kr, por rezultati është kritikuar athere nga disa ekspertë.
studim i ri thekson se ujkonja nga bronz është hedhur në një kellef ne forme  të vetëm, me një teknikë që nuk ishte shume e njohur as nga Etrusket dhe romakët në lashtësi.
Qështja e moshës statujë vazhdon të jetë e diskutueshme
Disa besojnë se simboli i Romës në Mesjetë ishte një luan.
Për këtë arsye, ajo është, sipas tyre, nuk është e mundshme që dikush atëherë le të hedhura të tillë një statujë të shtrenjtë të një ujkonje.

1.Statu e ujkonjes ka qene gjate simbol i qytetit te Romes
2.Disa besojne se simboli i Romes ne mesjete ishte nje luane.

----------


## fegi II

*Muzetë me shumic e gjetjeve antike të rreme (false)
Një artist egjiptian merr një kafe në Tel Aviv në Izrael
ai nuk munde te mbaj me gjate msheftisin, duhet ate  ta ndaj me te tjeret .Ata te cilet deshirojne te degjojne historin se si ai per shume vite punonte objekte te famshme, te cilet tashe gjenden ne muzet nacionale ne muzeun e Izraelit ne Jerusalem.
Degjuesit  levizin koken se si njeriu medjemadhe , me tregimini e tij futen ne mendje tek  disa musafir te kafes dhe  pelcasin nje kohe me vone, keshtu qe policet izrelit fusin hundet rrethe ne lagje  per ta kuptuar se a din ndokush rrethe ketij njeriu, i cili falsifikon  zbulimet e lashta.
Ne dhjetor te vititi 2004 qendron egjipti  para drejtesis se sbashku me kater izrael keta 5 njerzit jane te akuzuar per ta bere nje federat , gjate 20 vite ne menyr sistematike  jane falsifikuar se paku 18 ose ndoshta edhe me qindra zbulim arkeologjike.
Nje nga  falsifikimi me i madhe i tyre  eshte nje thesar ne forme prej nje luleshege prej dhembve te elfantit, e madhe sa nje gishte,i cili muzeu i izraelit e bleu gjysme milion dollar ne vitin 1998, por  i cili muzeu pas disa dite mbas gjygjit e vertetoi se esht i falsifikuar.
Vendimi  zgjoi shqetsim,jo vetum te muzet por edhe shkenctaret botror, gjithashtu qarkulloi religjionet gjithandej botes.

Shega nuk ishte vetëm thesari më i madh i muzeut,ishte gjithashtu mbetje fizikale nga tempulli i njohur  Solmon i cili u shkatrua prej babilonis 586  p.eres son. Nje mbishkrim i cili lidhe fruktin e gervishur nga dhebet e elefantit deri te tempulli,atje thuhet se eshte bere mbi  kokate priftave.
shega me te vertet isht shume vjeter 3400 vjet- dhe me kete qartesi me i vjeter se tempulli i Salmones por  kontrollimet teknike kan treguar se mbishkrimet me fjalen "e shejt per priftrinjet. i takon tempullit te Zotit " jane ardhur te reja.
Instucion izraelit nuk dyshon se kush fshifet mbas keti falsifikim.
Me shume se 2 vjet pergjim dhe degjim prej me shume se 100 deshmitar ata rethuar ne grup si mashtues,te cilet kan fituar miliona dollar per ti sjelle te mbledhurat e botes dhe muzeun me ndrit.Mashtuesit te cilet tash jane para drejtesis jo qe kane furnizuar shegen me nje mbishkrim fals.Ata gjithaashtu kan prollua dhe shit nje rishtazi rend te   gjat punime te rendesishme dhe me vler "zbulim"*

----------


## fegi II

-mblesit koleksineve  antike  Oded Golan tregojne se  mbishkrimit senzionale  në arkivolin "vëllazerit e Jezusit"  . Sot, është ai  akuzuar për mashtrim me gjerat e antike te lasht.
-keshtu Mashtruesit   mashtroin
Edhe për një ekspert te  muzeut me  përvojë , eshtë e vështirë për të bere  dallimin në mes  të vërtetë dhe të gjereve false( rreme).
Mashtruesit jane profesionist.
Nji prej te akuzuarve ne grupin e atikvitetit izraelit  eshte  p.sh. ekspert ne mbishkrime prane univerzitetit  Haifa.
Puna per te zbuluar mbishkrimet ishte (vllai  i  jezusit)- arkivoli eshte dhe edhe ekspertve policor nje kuptim te madhe ne detyren e mashtrusve. Ketu dhan ata receten se si nje mbishkrim fals jep pamjen e vertet.
-Veproni ne mbishkrimin me nje instrument hekuri , i cili nuk lene gjurme pas prej materialeve moderne,p.sh. nikeli.
-Jepi mbishkrimit lashtesin me nje shufer e perpunar nga guri i bute gelqere (oksid kalcium) dhe karbon te vjeter.-.Shtoi pak dioksid karboni dhe hekur nga koha e gurit dhe shton pjese te vogla te arit te vertet ne hapsir.
-.Zie mbishkrimin ne 300 grade celsues
-.Muzeu izraelit afroi pllaken e Joash, e cila permendet ne Tempullin Salomons per 4 milion dollar, mbishkrimet fals (te rreme)

-Frukti i sheges  me mbishkrimin " i takon tempullit te Zotit" thesari nacional derisa  grupi dhe mashtruesit u zbuluan

----------

